# Laceration vulva/labia



## house (Dec 24, 2008)

We had a pt that is 13 days postpartum and has a laceration/tear of the labia from childbirth.  The delivering doctor is going to take her back to surgery and excise and repair the laceration.  I know I can't use 59300. Would 15839 be the correct procedure with a 78 modifier? Thank you for any help!!


----------



## magnolia1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Is this a dehisence of a previous repair?

How about the "Repair" codes (ie: Simple, Intermediate) in the Integumentary section of CPT?


----------

